# Paranoid Android - TomTom map storage



## Streaming (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,

Since I have my Note 2 I use TomTom with map on external SD card with Sammy based ROMs like Omega, or with AOSP based ROM like AOKP.

But from I have installed the latest Paranoid Android v3.99 RC2 I can only use map from internal SD card, all drive are mapped like before, with same names.

Thank you.


----------

